# Ημερίδα για τη μετάφραση από τα τουρκικά στα ελληνικά



## Costas (Nov 13, 2011)

Τετάρτη, 30 Νοεμβρίου, ώρα 10.00-18.30
Επιστημονική ημερίδα με θέμα:
«Μετάφραση από τα Τουρκικά στα Ελληνικά. Θεωρητικά και πρακτικά Ζητήματα», που οργανώνουν το Τμήμα Τουρκικών και Ασιατικών Σπουδών της Φιλοσοφικής Σχολής του Εθνικού και Καποδιστριακού Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών και η Εταιρεία Μελέτης της καθ’ ημάς Ανατολής.

Από Εδώ Πανεπιστήμιο


----------



## Palavra (Nov 13, 2011)

Καθημερινή βρήκαν να την κάνουν;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 13, 2011)

Τουλάχιστο τελειώνει πριν τη ζώνη των τουρκικών σίριαλ!


----------

